# Pressure Switch Manufacturer Info



## alsparl (Mar 19, 2012)

I have an old compressor unit my grandfather put together for me 25 years ago when I was 10. The unit still works well, using a refrigeration pump and a 3/4 hp motor. The pressure switch operates well but I am needing some information on the manufacturer if at all possible as I had a piece fall out and I am hoping to find where it is supposed to go.

The information stamped on the casing is "Control Mfg. Co. St. Paul, MN"; Type 35-15 Pressure Switch, 1hp, 1phz 115-230 VAC. Any help I may be able to obtain about this manufacturer, of possibly who acquired/absorbed them would be appreciated.

ThanksQ


----------



## cedgo (Sep 29, 2011)

Can not help with your question, but why not purchase a new switch?


----------

